# Is 1366x768 console resolution possible?

## phoenixhou

Hi all,

My laptop is equipped with Nvidia 310M (GT218) card and a 1366x768 screen. Once I tried to configure my box with best-fit framebuffer console, it turned out 1366x768 is not an option.

I configured uvesafb and related options in kernel, mainly following this guide and add "video=mtrr:3,ywrap,1366x768-32@60" to kernel command line. When boot, I got a ridiculously large tux and fonts, a resolution like 40x12.

However, changing the command line to "video=mtrr:3,ywrap,1024x768-32@60" I get a proper framebuffer console, although the display was not best-fit for the screen.

My former laptop has a ATI X600 card, and with uvesafb and radeonfb I could get 1280x800 console resolution. Now I am wondering if 1366x768 is not available in uvesafb.

Could anyone please explain how to get an 1366x768 console resolution?

----------

## paulusbrand

You should use nouveau driver with KMS. Then you can set your own resolution.

----------

## Gusar

uvesafb can only use resolutions that are in the VBIOS of your graphic card. If 1366x768 is not in there, you're out of luck. Your only option then is to use nouveau.

----------

## phoenixhou

Thanks for the reply. However, I thought I would need 3D acceleration so I will probably use nvidia-driver.

Will nvidia-driver provide a 1366x768 framebuffer console?

----------

## Gusar

 *phoenixhou wrote:*   

> Will nvidia-driver provide a 1366x768 framebuffer console?

 

No, nvidia doesn't provide a fbcon driver. You can use nouveau for the framebuffer and nvidia-driver for X, but you'll need to unbind nouveau from the console and unload it before you start X. See "Deactivating KMS and unloading Nouveau" from here for instructions how to do so.

----------

